# Samara's Song for servos



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Remember this great prop that Fetch built?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13489&highlight=introducing

I really liked the soundtrack he used and wanted to mod it to work with my Miss Thrifty dead kid prop. I finally got around to doing it and I posted the file over on Google Doc's. Here's the link to the download page. It has a "beep" track on one side that sync's the servo with the vocals. Enjoy.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Would this work with a standard sound to motor drive as well? I have a Cowlacious sound to servo board but I want to use it on another prop


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I can't see why it wouldn't. The only issue might be that the "beeps" have a linear decay to prevent the servo from being full-on whenever there's sound present.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

What do you use it with?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a Mr. Thrifty skellie that I made into a little dead girl in a rocking chair. She rocks her chair and sings to her doll. I decided she needed a new soundtrack this year, so I modded the Samara's Song track. Here's a short demo. The sound is pretty bad.

Halloween 2010 :: Dead kid 2010 video by Otaku1031 - Photobucket


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Mike, I just realized I didn't answer your question. I'm using a Cowlacious ST-200.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Excrement! I'm already using mine in a prop but will buy another.


Oops - I meant Excellent!


----------

